# Valor eficaz de una onda cuadrada con Offset



## Basalto (Nov 20, 2012)

Hola, tengo una duda bastante tonta que no soy capaz de solucionar. 

La tensión eficaz de una onda cuadrada es igual a la Vmax, pero una onda cuadrada con un offset igual a la tensión de Vmax (como aparece en la imagen).

Según la formula de tensión eficaz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  y esto nos dá que es Vmax/Sqrt(2), si la tensión máxima es de 3.20, el valor eficaz es de 2.26 V.

Ver el archivo adjunto 70404

Según la definición de valor eficaz se define como el valor de una corriente rigurosamente constante (corriente continua) que al circular por una determinada resistencia óhmica pura produce los mismos efectos caloríficos (_igual potencia disipada_) que dicha corriente variable (corriente alterna).

Según esta definición y viendo la gráfica no debería de ser 1,6 V la tensión eficaz ya que el ciclo es del 50 %, ya que si aplicas 3.2 V solo el 50% del tiempo en una resistencia y el otro 50% paras el efecto calorífico debería de ser la mitad. 

Hago esta pregunta, porque en el osciloscopio me marca 2,26 V de RMS mientras que en un multimetro Fluke 179 True-RMS me marca 1.6 V.

Un saludo


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 20, 2012)

Porque seguramente el TrueRMS solo toma la parte de alterna y con el osciloscopio tomas la continua también (lección aprendida gracias a Eduardo ).

Otra cosa, la frecuencia de la señal es alta, deberías ver hasta que frecuencia te mide el TrueRMS.


----------



## Basalto (Nov 20, 2012)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Porque seguramente el TrueRMS solo toma la parte de alterna y con el osciloscopio tomas la continua también (lección aprendida gracias a Eduardo ).
> 
> Otra cosa, la frecuencia de la señal es alta, deberías ver hasta que frecuencia te mide el TrueRMS.



El multimetro mide hasta 1 kHz la misma frecuencia que la señal. Eso de que elimine la tensión de continua ya lo he pensado, pero no encuentro en la documentación nada al respecto, solo que pone que mide el valor RMS real y supongo que con CC.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 20, 2012)

Basalto dijo:


> El multimetro mide hasta 1 kHz la misma frecuencia que la señal. Eso de que elimine la tensión de continua ya lo he pensado, pero no encuentro en la documentación nada al respecto, solo que pone que mide el valor RMS real y supongo que con CC.



Mira, para sacarte la duda, medi una tensión continua en modo RMS y fijate si la toma, seguro que debe tener un capacitor en serie que la mata.

Sobre la frecuencia máxima, si entra dentro de las especificaciones entonces el problema tiene que ser la continua.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 20, 2012)

Basalto dijo:


> Según esta definición y viendo la gráfica no debería de ser 1,6 V la tensión eficaz ya que el ciclo es del 50 %, ya que si aplicas 3.2 V solo el 50% del tiempo en una resistencia y el otro 50% paras el efecto calorífico debería de ser la mitad.



Por la ausencia de signo de pregunta tuve que leer varias veces ese párrafo.

Se te olvida que el efecto calórico depende de V²
Por lo tanto, si el voltaje es la mitad, su efecto calórico es la 4ta parte.



> Hago esta pregunta, porque en el osciloscopio me marca 2,26 V de RMS mientras que en un multimetro Fluke 179 True-RMS me marca 1.6 V.


Los Fluke True-RMS (y me arriesgaría a decir que la mayoría True-RMS) , en la escala de alterna tienen un capacitor en serie --> le saca la componente continua a la señal.

Lo que miden en realidad es el valor eficaz de las componentes armónicas.
O de otra forma: Miden  el valor eficaz de (V-Vcc).

En tu caso, lo que termina ingresando al tester es una onda cuadrada de +/- 1.6V , cuyo valor eficaz es justamente 1.6V


Si leés el manual del Fluke vas a encontrar que para ese clase de señales te dice hacer dos mediciones: Una en CC y otra en AC 
Luego, calculadora en mano  Vrms = √(Vac²+Vcc²)

También te va a dar un rango en frecuencias de medición. Fuera de ahí, mientras no te delires la medición sirve, solamente que se sale de clase.


----------



## Basalto (Nov 20, 2012)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Mira, para sacarte la duda, medi una tensión continua en modo RMS y fijate si la toma, seguro que debe tener un capacitor en serie que la mata.
> 
> Sobre la frecuencia máxima, si entra dentro de las especificaciones entonces el problema tiene que ser la continua.




Lo unico que se me ocurre es que tenga probremas con los armonicos 3, 5 , etc. que sales de su escala. Pero aun así no me dan los calculos ya que la componete continua mas la componente fundamental me da 1,878 V


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 20, 2012)

Fijate lo que te puso Eduardo arriba, vos sabes que en una señal cuadrada:

[LATEX]V_{RMS}=V_{MAX}.\sqrt{Duty}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{media-CC}=V_{MAX}.Duty[/LATEX]

Entonces como tu Duty=1/2 y tu Vmax=3,2v:

[LATEX]V_{RMS}=3,2.\sqrt{\frac{1}{2}}=2,26V[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{media-CC}=3,2.\frac{1}{2}=1,6V[/LATEX]

Entonces de eso sabes que:

- Valor RMS total debería darte 2,26V
- Valor CC debería darte 1,6V

Siguiendo el razonamiento de Eduardo, para realizar la medición deberías:

- Medir alterna por un lado, lo que te da 1,6v.
- Medir por otro lado la continua, lo que debería darte 1,6v también.

Luego con esas dos mediciones haces esto:

[LATEX]V_{RMS}=\sqrt{V_{alterna}^2+V_{CC}^2}=\sqrt{\(1,6v\)^2+\(1,6v\)^2}=2,26v[/LATEX]

*EDITADO:*

Lo de los armónicos puede ser, pero como decís que mediste 1,6V de alterna, tan mal no te lo tomó.


----------



## Basalto (Nov 21, 2012)

Muchas gracias a todos, no sabia lo del condensador de acoplo, ahora ya lo entiendo


----------

